# Adoption Story Books



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

Is there a list/link on here with some suggested story books related to adoption for little ones. I have 'The Teasles' and 'My New Family' which our LO is really showing an interest in and was wondering if anyone had any other good recommendations.

Also, any good ones for increasing LO's confidence, mainly social. There are a zilllion on amazon but it would be good to hear of any special ones. 

Thanks


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I love "We Belong Together" by Tod Carr.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

There's a few threads on this topic in the Adoption Resource Area:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=457.0

Look through both pages as there is also quite a good list on page 2:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244029.0

Anj x


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome, thanks


----------

